# Landlord permission Question



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

My landlord said its OK, and the place says they have to have a letter from him saying so... He says there should be a form letter, the place says he should know what to say because he is a land lord so he should write the letter. So the long and the short is, I am getting nowhere because each wants the other to come up with a letter.

SO how about I write the letter... have him sign it!? I looked around online and couldnt find any form letters... anybody know what this letter should say....

I CAN have the dish, as long as it isnt mounted on the building, or anybody drills into the building


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The letter doesn't need to say anything other than: 

As owner of the property located at _________________, the resident,_____(you)_____, has my permission to install a satellite dish system on the premesis.

Signed by the landlord and dated...etc.

That's all you need.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's an off-the wall commentary on landlord permission.

I just received a call from an apartment dweller who has her landlord's permission to plant a pole in cement in the lawn and run a coax on the outside of the building up to her third story apartment, but he will not give permission for her to attach the dish to her exterior wall. 

And there is no misunderstanding here. She says that over half a dozen other residents already have their satellite antennas similarly installed.

Go figure.


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

Shel said:


> My landlord said its OK, and the place says they have to have a letter from him saying so... He says there should be a form letter, the place says he should know what to say because he is a land lord so he should write the letter. So the long and the short is, I am getting nowhere because each wants the other to come up with a letter.
> 
> SO how about I write the letter... have him sign it!? I looked around online and couldnt find any form letters... anybody know what this letter should say....
> 
> I CAN have the dish, as long as it isnt mounted on the building, or anybody drills into the building


Thanks...Ill type that up, have him sign and date it... try to get my dish ASAP


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Why the heck does the dealer need that? With the way the law is written, many apt installs are fine whether the landlord likes it or not and even then, just make the customer sign a form stating that they are authorized to have the dish installed and indemnify the sat company against any issues arising from the fact the dish was installed.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Ive seen dishes mounted in yards the cable burried and ran to the apt... It dont happen where I live   but Ive seen it at other complexes.. I was amazed that they would allow such a thing.. I guess the story sayz, there are some friendly landlords out there that care about making their renters happy.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

In the current economy, they'd better make renters happy!


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

The reason for this may stem from cable TV company installs. I worked for a major cable TV company and installers needed a "permission slip" from landlords before we could drill any additional holes in the building or the apartment for that matter. Some apartment owners would not let us install any more "extra outlets" than were 
put in when cable was first installed. My guess is that the aparment owners just want to controll how many holes get drilled in their buildings.


----------

